# Flying Flight Loft



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Here is a picture of my Flying Flight Loft on Long Island. Ist section for flying, the other two for breeding and show birds.*


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW Great loft!


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

What are the dimensions of your loft? Btw great job!


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*The dimensions are 16 foot long by 8 foot deep. It has a peaked roof but I half a screened in ceiling at 6 1/2 feet . I do not like the birds flying over me head.
The 3 sections are evenly divided. It works well for me and it faces the south so they get plenty of light and fresh air.
thanks for the compliment. This type of loft could have been used for any breeds including racing homers. I just would have changed the dropping and trapping system. My days of racing homers ended in 1989 when my dad retired and moved to North Carolina and since has moved to Spring Hill Florida.I have been breeding, flying and showing New York Flying Flights since 1985.*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a great loft, looks like you thought of everything.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice looking loft, you did a great job on it!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm glad o see someone else built a strong looking aviary LOL Very nice job


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

are they tipplers or ny high flyers the ones with the red eyes?


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice loft. Had flights in the late 70's and 80's in Brooklyn. If I had room in my yard I would of done a flight loft.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't tell from the picture...is there a trap on the flying section of the loft? I just completed building a Kit Box, and I'm still trying to decide between a trap with bobs, or a Sputnik type trap.


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*yes, there are buck bars on that platform . I have it covered up in the picture. It slides up and down to keep the cats and raccoons out at night.
that is the only section I fly out of. The other 2 sections are for the breeders and show birds. But they are all Flying Flights.
Here is a picture of the flying team out*


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

that is a real nice loft , nice work


----------

